# Общедоступные форумы > Обучение собак или всё о дрессировке собак >  Обучение добермана BLACK STRANGER BIANKA

## Tatjana

В нашей школе новая собака на обучении. Знакомьтесь:  12-ти месячный доберман BLACK STRANGER BIANKA. 



Владельцы собаки живут в России, в Петербурге, как и сама Бьянка. Ко мне обратились с просьбой обучить и сдать с Бьянкой норматив ИПО-1.
Из разговора с владельцами мне стало понятно, что они не профи..., а замечательные рядовые  владельцы добермана. Мне пришлось обьяснить, что ИПО не так легко обучить, и в Эстонии все собаки, кто сдают экзамены по ИПО у местных судей, должны реально работать в рамках норматива. Никаких поблажек у нас не делается, и тем более я не возьмусь за собаку, у которой будет недостаточно характера, чтобы выдержать испытания по защите. 

Наиболее оптимальный возраст собаки для экспресс-обучения с нуля 17-24 месяца. Бьянке на момент начала обучения было всего 11 месяцев. Посколько владельцам нужно было в любом случае получить от собаки больше дисциплины и послушания, мы договорились, что в этом году начнём с БХ, сдадим экзамен и начнём заниматься защитой, чтобы было ясно, способна ли Бьянка сдать экзамен по ИПО.

----------


## Tatjana

К моему счастью, Бьянка практически никаких команд не знала и мне не приходиться её чему-то переучивать.

Одна из первых тренировок началась из состояния в ОП.  :Ab: 



Ну и пару фотографий из работы:

----------


## Tatjana



----------


## Tatjana

Вот так выглядело одно из первых занятий. Я искала варианты наиболее подходящей мотивации для Бьянки.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMdKxtK5fFI

----------


## jarvenmaa

> Вот так выглядело одно из первых занятий. Я искала варианты наиболее подходящей мотивации для Бьянки.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMdKxtK5fFI


Таня, представляю, что такое доберман после овчарок!
Даже, когда кажется, что все получается, оно вдруг может тааак скозлить! :Ap:  Зато не соскучишься.
У меня ролик че-то виснет на середине. :Ac:

----------


## Tatjana

> Таня, представляю, что такое доберман после овчарок!


Это хороший доберман. Довольно уравновешенный.




> Даже, когда кажется, что все получается, оно вдруг может тааак скозлить!


Вот сегодня Бьяна заскользила, когда я попыталась отогнать её от чьих-то какашек. Еле-еле закончили тренировку. мне кое-как получилось её вразумить продолжить работу.))) А то как-то всё слишком гладко у нас шло. :Ap:

----------


## Tatjana

Это Бьянка "расслабляется" от работы.

----------


## Tatjana



----------


## Tatjana

Обучение движению рядом.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjNlIFjoNIE

----------


## Tatjana

Через полтора месяца после начала обучения стало что-то вырисовываться:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQ065hE_sSc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4evMVgmTZI

----------


## Tatjana

Может у кого-то есть какие-то замечания? Может можно что-то подправить?

----------


## Lynx

"Рядом" обучала его на лакомстве в руке или с тем зеленым мячиком под мышкой? Что больше подошло собаке в итоге? Или и то и другое?

----------


## Genrietta

Татьяна, вы волшебница!!!
Это супер, что вы делаете. Бьянка очаровательна, такая послушная.  Нам хочется побыстрее приехать. Спасибо за фото и ролики.

----------


## Tatjana

> Это супер, что вы делаете. Бьянка очаровательна, такая послушная. Нам хочется побыстрее приехать.


Генриетта, спасибо за теплые слова. :Ax:  Но не всё так гладко, как хотелось бы: 
Пару дней назад я почувствовала, что в работе может произойти сбой при любой самой безобидной ситуации. Вернее, работая с такой собакой, надо быть всегда вооруженным на 100%. Бьянка при очередном поощерении мячом была свободно отпущенной ( я вижу, что так ей наиболее удобно разряжаться). И вдруг на краю дрессировочной площадке она находит кучку какашек... Скажем, перспектива работать с собакой, от которой разит фекалиями меня не устраивала, и я попыталась её отогнать от поедания этой "прелести". Вот уж пожалела, что у меня нет рабочего ЭО. Вообщем с трудом удалось поставить Бьянку в конце концов под контроль, тренировка была смазана.

Если бы я имела на вооружении ЭО или хотя бы какую-то палку или камень в качестве "длинной руки", то инцидент был бы исчерпан в секунды. Увы, мне понадобилось чуть больше времени, и Бьянка почувствовала возможность безнаказанно побегать, несмотря на приказ подойти. Однозначно, собака находилась в "серой зоне" и пришлось постараться, чтобы закончить тренировку на позитиве. Ни о каком механическом наказании даже и речи не было. Достаточно было того, что собака видела, что проводник не доволен ситуацией и не могла быстро настроиться на рабочий лад. Вот такая история.

Теперь буду думать, что с этим делать? В принципе, если бы я дала ей возможность наесться какашек и потом подозвала бы, то собака бы починилась и замечательно работала дальше.

Как обстояли дела у Бьянки до попадания ко мне с подбиранием с земли, а главное, чем заканчивалась такая история?

----------


## Tatjana

> "Рядом" обучала его на лакомстве в руке или с тем зеленым мячиком под мышкой? Что больше подошло собаке в итоге? Или и то и другое?


Даша, корм не идёт ни в какое сравнение с мячом. Но просто положить мяч под мышку - это ноль результата. Надо знать всю подноготную с применением вот такой мотивации. :Ab:

----------


## Nubira

Таня, очень интересно наблюдать за изменением состояния собаки и ее работы  :Ab:  я кстати, сегодня уже кое-что из подсмотренного по движению рядом, использовала с Амели  :Aa:  ждем продолжения видео по обучению Бьянки  :Ax:

----------


## Genrietta

Нас спасал только ЭО и то на подходе к какашкам. Если она до них добралась, даже он не поможет, пока не разберется с ними,  не подойдет к нам.

----------


## Tatjana

> Нас спасал только ЭО и то на подходе к какашкам. Если она до них добралась, даже он не поможет, пока не разберется с ними,  не подойдет к нам.


Ого, какие я узнаю интересные вещи! Значит у меня это решилось в течении пару минут... и без ЭО. Теперь понятно, почему у неё был такой негатив!!!

----------


## Tatjana

> я кстати, сегодня уже кое-что из подсмотренного по движению рядом, использовала с Амели


Юля, оперативно ты! :Ay:

----------


## Света

> Даша, корм не идёт ни в какое сравнение с мячом. Но просто положить мяч под мышку - это ноль результата. Надо знать всю подноготную с применением вот такой мотивации.


Может немного вкратце.

----------


## Tatjana

> Может немного вкратце.


Вкратце: прежде, чем корректировать собаку поводком - надо ей точно определить, куда при коррекции должен быть направлен её взгляд.

----------


## Genrietta

> Ого, какие я узнаю интересные вещи! Значит у меня это решилось в течении пару минут... и без ЭО. Теперь понятно, почему у неё был такой негатив!!!


Татьяна, как вы с этим справились? Мы сможем научиться за несколько дней в Эстонии?

----------


## Genrietta

Татьяна, большое спасибо за дрессировку!!!
Мы очень довольны. В течение 2.5 месяцев переживали, как наша Бьянка. 
Нас встретила собака в хорошем состоянии, послушная, позитивно настроенная на выполнение команд. Кроме дрессировки мы получили необходимую профессиональную консультацию. Надеемся продолжить обучение в следующем году.

----------

